# Mother of Inventions (off site redemptions)



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What has happened at an off site location to you that you had to revise a dish, a table piece, a total menu.....


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I was working an outside event and the hostess insisted on doing the dessert herself. Well, needless to say, the chocolate-something-or-other melted all over the place. I ran to a 24-hour store in the middle of the event, bought a mountain of those "Baby Watson" cheesecakes and an arm-load of Cool Whip. Got back to location, threw the cheesecake and Cool Whip into a Kitchen Aid... voila... Cheesecake mousse. 'Plopped' the mixture into martini glasses. Nobody knew there was ever a problem (with the exception of 60 or so empty boxes of Baby Watson cheesecake packages on the floor of the tent)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What a save!
I had a friend whose van was loaded running and ready to go.....when it was stolen....he tells it so much better but basically they remade a party in a very short time.

I've had to stretch a demo from 1 hour to an hour and half because the *&%#$#%% the burners did not crank hot enough for the shiitaki risotto to cook....oh my....I can talk but it's frustrating when your stirring the pot and the stupid stuff is not cooking very fast....at least the blanched green veg went much more quickly....and I had plenty of local chef stories, people eat that stuff up, that and how to improvise and adapt ingrediants.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

One day this Summer we had a 200 cover party in a local park. There were people drinking heavily every where. It seemed to be a party for an AA relapse convention.








I knew there would be trouble at anytime. And sure enough a butthead ran into a dessert display I had just up. He got up and started yelling at one of the servers. So I CALMLY went over and settled the man down by giving him another drink. Was I wrong for doing that, I don't know but at least he left and didn't cause another scene. 
This type of thing happens all the time and most of the time I can handle it pretty well. But some times I have to get one of the managers to do it for me.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 11-13-2000).]


----------

